# Any Slug Hunters?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone hunts with shotguns and if the do I was wondering what kind and what your longest shot was. I am gonna get a rifled barrel for my 1100 remington and was wondering does anyone else have a rifled barrell and if they liked it?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It has been a few years since I used the slug gun. I have a rifled barrel and also a 4" rifle choke tube for my 870! To my surprise the choke tube out performed the rifled barrel and I attribute it to the added length it provided. I shot very good groups with the Win sabot slugs in the 2 3/4" loads and did not find the 3" to provide any more range and decreased accuracy. It may have been the added recoil I am not sure.

Farthest shot was a little over a 150 yards on a standing deer, it went in and did the damage it was suppose to in the heart and lung area. Deer went a long ways before it died. Of the 30 plus deer I shot with slugs only the ones shot in the neck anchored them on the spot or caused them to expire in a hundred yards or less. It was one of the reasons I switched over to a muzzle loader.

Given a choice of using a muzzle loader or slug gun, I would take the muzzle loader every time. Just was not very impressed with a slug guns anchoring ability and I saw a lot of deer shot with them when I lived and hunted in WI.

Yes they will kill a deer, and have a range out to 150 yards if the shooter has the ability to place the shot on target. They punch a large hole going in and coming out, but they lack the shock affect because of the slow speed they travel. We would set the spotting scope up of to one side when target shooting. You could see the slug in the air. We never could duplicate that with a muzzle loader unless we where shooting 40-50 grain of powder!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I shoot a Mossy 835 with a rifled slug barrel and love it. We have to use shotguns where Im from. I use the cheap slugs, either Win. or Federal and sight dead on at 50 yrds., most of our shots are 50 yrds. and closer, we push the woods and corn fields alot. Ive shot big and small deer, and put it right behind the shoulder and havent had one go over 100 yrds. yet. Those cheap slugs balloon up and put the wallop on them. I try not to take shots over 75 to 100 yrds., Im not real confident in a slug that far but anything closer is getting one launched at it.


----------



## HuntermanTee (Jul 30, 2006)

have you seen the new [awsume] hornady sst [super shock tip] they claim 200 yrd performance at least. i looked at the ballistics they are GREAT.use in fully rifled only.when i get a slug gun i will definetly get those. the bullet looks just like the hornady sst muzzle loader bullet.it is a 300 gr. or 250 gr.there not that much money either. [/u]


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i usually only bow hunt ,but last year i got landowners slug permits.we also don't have rifle season here in il.i chose the h&r ultra slug. single shot full rifled bull barell. i was very happy with it. just under $200 for the gun.i wouldn't be afraid to shoot 125yrds. probably 150 with more shooting practice to see how the slug drops that far. the only deer i shot with it was 45yrds.i sighted the gun in at 75yrds.i wratchet strapped it down to the picnic table and screwed a block of wood behind the stock.i shot a 3 shot group and they were touching.and that was having to unstrap to reload.i was very happy with that for around $250 for gun and scope.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

My longest ,was buck that scored 135... He was 110 yards standing.. He ran along ways, probably half of a mile and he was hit right behind the sholder, the slug didnt exit the opisite side though, it just didnt have enough pop and that was a Winchester 1 oz super x slug... 
Bandhunter


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> am gonna get a rifled barrel for my 1100 remington and was wondering does anyone else have a rifled barrell and if they liked it?


I just happen to have a slug barrel for an 1100 I would like to sell. I used it one season and now have moved and have no use for it. It has a cantilever scope mount and Simmons 1.5x-4.5x scope. PM me if you are interested. I can send some pictures.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have not slug hunted for about 5 years coming this fall. But they work great. I have shot many deer with it. All I used was my Beretta 303. No rifled barrel or rifled chokes. Thats right just a smooth bore. All I used was the $1.99 or $2.99 winchester slugs. I had no problem shooting deer 100 yards and in. I never took a shot over 100 yards. But most of the deer I got went down with in 20 yards after the shot. If you hit them in the "bread basket" they will go down. I have anchored many deer while hitting them in the "bread basket"....I have made some flip right over (20 yard shots).

So if you want to use slugs.....they are very effective. You can go with a rifled barrel or chokes. You can even us a smooth bore! Just see what will meet your needs. If your shots are not over a 100 yards.....IMO why spend the money on a rifled barrel if the smooth bore does can do the job.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chuck, What type of choke did you use for the slugs then and did you use the rifled slugs????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was using a IC or Mod choke tube. I also just used the cheap slugs....the $1.99 or $2.99 winchesters. I am not sure if they were riffled or not. I would just go and buy 5 new boxes of shells every year. I have many left over. Now all I do is use them to explode milk jugs!:lol:

I have not used a shot gun in 5 years. I strickly muzzload now for deer. But that was a deadly combanation for years......For the 11 years I hunted prior....about 25 deer have met that business end of my 12 ga. But again most of my shots were with in 100 yards.


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I use a mossberg 500 20 ga. with a fixed 4 power scope, lightfield slugs, I have killed deer with ease at 100 yards. I have a buddy who uses a 1100 20 ga. last year he slamed a 11 point at about 120 yards out. The full rifled barrel makes a differance, I have never tryed the chokes but have herd they are very effective as well. Some buddys use smooth bore barrels and Foser type slugs and have taken lots of deer, but I dont think they have the distance as the rifled barrels do.

Best of luck...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Barnes eXpander slugs are factory loaded by Federal Premium, and they are 100% copper. I like them because there's no lead, and they expand consistently, splitting into razor-sharp copper petals. They have a range of about 100-140 yards, depending on you, and they can be found on Cheaperthandirt.com and run about $13.00 for a box of five.

WARNING: Try them and you may never go back to regular lead slugs...


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I've got a Mossberg 500 slug combo, been using Remington premier copper solids (1oz). looking into Hornady SST 300 grain. The barrel is rifled and longest shot was about 90 yards on a nice 6 point trotting nose down behind a doe that passed by about 5 minutes before (does were not legal in that zone for gun season that year). Read about Teh Rem 385 grain and the Hornady SST 300 grain. Planning on checking out the Hornady for this year.


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

one guy i hunt with shot a deer 225 yards out!! non-rifled barrel! 12 gauge remington dont know what kind of scope but he popped it and it ran about 4-500 yards and layed down... then i walked up on and it was almost dead so i put one in it so it didnt suffer any longer! i would say dont shoot over 150... ive shot one at 100 but it was luck for me! lol


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

i have and H&R 20ga slug gun and an 835 the H&R has the heavy barrel but is single shot but at 200 hundred yards its great the 835 with an undertaker choke bout 65 and still hold a good pattern 
:sniper:


----------



## armyboy (Sep 4, 2006)

Wingmaster55 said:


> I was wondering if anyone hunts with shotguns and if the do I was wondering what kind and what your longest shot was. I am gonna get a rifled barrel for my 1100 remington and was wondering does anyone else have a rifled barrell and if they liked it?


I also use a shotgun but i don't use a rifle barrell. i have shot up
to 45 yd with the barrell that came on it. I shot a mossberg 500
with a 3'' slug it not good to shoot long shot because the slug is so heavy


----------



## Roadapple Red (Sep 2, 2006)

Me I don't hunt slugs, they taste slimy. Besides, they're best left to run for public office where they fit in quite nicely.


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

Every December for past couple years, I head to SE Pennsylvania to hunt with my brother-in-law on his 20 acre parcel. The bucks are big bodied! This is a shotgun only zone as described by statutory limitations.

I bought a rifled slug barrel for my Mossberg 500 and a Simmons scope with long eye relief. For practise I bought Brenneke slugs thinking I'd buy sabots for actual hunting. But these Brenneke slugs will shot into a 4.5 inch circle at 100 yards which is kill zone deadly. I never have purchased those high dollar sabots.

Two bucks and 4 does have fallen to these slugs. None got away. 
TR


----------



## Possumpup (Sep 25, 2006)

My longest kill was an 80 yard shot with a 20ga. foster style slug. Took the top of the buck's lungs out and he made it about 400 yards. The slug did not penetrate both sides of the animal. I have killed numerous deer with 12 ga. brenekes at 60 yards and under with complete pass throughs. Only one buck took it in the left shoulder and it traveled through his body breaking his right rear leg and lodging under the hide. This was a 2-3/4 inch breneke at about 30 yards. I have also used federal 3" magnum slugs and planted several dear on the spot. I am currently working on developing the next super slug and hope to hang up my rifle and get back to shotgunning soon!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i use a remington 870 express went out two years and got three deer.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have an old JC Higgins (Sears Roebuck Co) 16 guage bolt action shotgun, with a fixed 4 power scope, that I use for deer hunting only. I usually use the Breneke/rotweiller 2 2/3 inch slugs. Longest shot has been about 65 yards. Most deer have went down in less than 100 yards.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

It's already been said here, but since you asked for ranges we've taken deer, I'll respond. So far the H&R slug gun is the best I've seen. I have two 12ga guns and both are amazing. I shoot Barnes Expanders (Fed Premium), and both guns will shoot one side or the other of 2" at 140 yards (3 shots). I have killed 7 whitetails with them and only 3 of them even took a step after being hit. Longest one was also my biggest bodied deer (220 lbs field dressed), and he was 161 steps away in a picked corn field, and dropped instantly. All recovered slugs look exactly like the adds. I practice at our club's 200 meter range prior to the season, and I have shot them enough now to know that with those slugs I could take a deer at 200 yards (200 meters would be pushing it) if need be, but you have to be sure of what 200 yards is, so I carry a range finder now.

I used to hate shotgun season. I only went 'cause my son didn't bow hunt. But now I actually look forward to it.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i use a 20 guage pump mossberg, with a slug barrel on it,it gets the job done. but this weekend i really dont have to worry about ranges because most of the deer will be 20 or 30 yards away or less. but next weekend im goin up north and i really dont know, im thinken 50 or 60 yards at tops. Cant wait for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

This weekend was 1st weekend of slug hunting in SW minnesota and i shot and killed 2 deer with slugs. I just use a rifled slug choke. One of the deer was laying down in a corn feild when shot. It got up and ran mabey 30-40 yds and then fell and when i was tracking it it got back up and made it only about another 4-5 yds before falling down again for good. It was a poorly placed slug, hit higher than i would have liked to. The other buck was on a dead sprint out of a grove and cut into a waterway about 135 yds aways and i hit him 2 out of 2 shots, one went through both of his back legs and the other throught the vitals...that was a pretty lucky shot, most slugs arnt that accurate at 100+ yds. I just use the cheap slugs.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I did for a season when i first started hunting deer, because i have a really weird combo of being left handed and right eye dominate(i know its weird but i literally had to teach myself to look through a scope, also really screw with me when i first started bowhunting) I had not had enough expierence shooting through a scope so i hunted with my shotgun which i had been using for years, just put a slug barrel on it. It actally worked out well. I was the guy punding the sloughs, being the young guy. I actually like it no scope to look through.

I have been shooting a rifle since my 2nd season about 10 years ago, but i have always wanted to try it again.


----------

